# Canon 5D Mark IV?



## AndrewCanon6D (Oct 23, 2016)

I currently have a Canon 6D and a 7D Mark ii. I have been toying around with the idea in my head of selling both bodies to upgrade to a 5D Mark IV.

Any thoughts?

Although I would miss having a second camera body to have a different lens on, the 5d would just be better than the 6d in resolution and focusing. It is almost as fast as the 7dii, and if I needed it, the extra resolution would allow me to crop my photos probably farther than the 7dii's 1.6x crop sensor.

I wish I could afford to sell the 6d and gets the 5div while keeping the 7dii, but I just don't think that is an option right now.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 23, 2016)

depends on what you shoot.
when i shot weddings, it was more important to have two bodies than one better body. 
if you dont really *need* a backup camera, it might be worth getting.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 23, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> depends on what you shoot.
> when i shot weddings, it was more important to have two bodies than one better body.
> if you dont really *need* a backup camera, it might be worth getting.


Agreed, if you don't really need 2 bodies the 5D IV sounds delicious, if I was in the Canon system I would sell both bodies to get the 5D IV


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 24, 2016)

AndrewCanon6D said:


> I currently have a Canon 6D and a 7D Mark ii. I have been toying around with the idea in my head of selling both bodies to upgrade to a 5D Mark IV.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...



my thoughts -  unless you are a professional shooting weddings and/or sports just keep the 6D and 7D2  and put your G.A.S. into lens


----------



## Punisher911 (Nov 1, 2016)

To me it also depends on your shooting. For sports/wildlife I'd love the 7dmkii.... even when cropping, the 7dmkii will have better quality then a cropped 5dmkiv. There's a few videos explaining the science behind just that. Cropping with crop sensor vs cropping full frame. I am thinking about trading my 5dmkiii in today in favor of the 5dmkiv... so if you can only have one, I'd go mkiv. However, I'd try to find a way to keep the 7dmkii if I could....


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 1, 2016)

I'll take two, please.

Thanks,
OG


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 1, 2016)

What is it that you can't do with your current gear that drives you to want the 5D IV?


----------

